# Mo Jack



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Wondering if any of you have heard of or have a Mo Jack? I have been considering getting one of these. With the work bench attachment, this would make it so easy to work on mowers and especially snowblowers.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I have one and love it.


----------



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

I have the MoJack Pro model. It has been a terrific investment. Mine has hung up while lowering a heavy mower a couple times. I called MoJack and they advised me to apply grease the sides of the main structure and that seems to have cured the problem. MoJack said that some Manufacturers have been changing the weight distribution left to right making one side much heavier than the other and causing the problem. I have owned the unit three years and it is used almost every day. I do not have the work table adaptor.


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

i run a landscape company and have used a Pro over a year now and its been great,only regret is I didn't buy it sooner,can't commet on the bench adaptor don't have it


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

John Lolli said:


> I have the MoJack Pro model. It has been a terrific investment. Mine has hung up while lowering a heavy mower a couple times. I called MoJack and they advised me to apply grease the sides of the main structure and that seems to have cured the problem. MoJack said that some Manufacturers have been changing the weight distribution left to right making one side much heavier than the other and causing the problem. I have owned the unit three years and it is used almost every day. I do not have the work table adaptor.


Thinking for $105, I can adapt my own work bench. 
Thanks for your replies.


----------

